# Destin fishing spots need help



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

does anyone have a numbers list for Destin I have a raymarine rl80 and am new to this need numbers list and direction on loading them into my unit or do I have to do one at a time Thanks Jonathan [email protected] or respond here:notworthy:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> does anyone have a numbers list for Destin I have a raymarine rl80 and am new to this need numbers list and direction on loading them into my unit or do I have to do one at a time Thanks Jonathan [email protected] or respond here:notworthy:


Unless you buy one of the pre downloaded chips available for that unit you will have to enter them one at a time.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

As far as spots go, check out this website. It should give you a good start..... http://fishingdestinguide.com/


----------

